# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  comunicazione partecipate

## martha

Buongiorno, sono alle prese con la comunicazione da inviare entro il 30/04/2007 al Dipartimento della Funzione Pubblica ai sensi dell'art 587 della legge 296/2006 e mi chiedevo se l'obbligo riguarda tutte le partecipazioni anche quelle in misura minima per le quali dall'Ente non è stato designato alcun rappresentante?!!
Se qualcuno può darmi qualche delucidazione in merito ringrazio!!!

----------


## chiara

> Buongiorno, sono alle prese con la comunicazione da inviare entro il 30/04/2007 al Dipartimento della Funzione Pubblica ai sensi dell'art 587 della legge 296/2006 e mi chiedevo se l'obbligo riguarda tutte le partecipazioni anche quelle in misura minima per le quali dall'Ente non è stato designato alcun rappresentante?!!
> Se qualcuno può darmi qualche delucidazione in merito ringrazio!!!

  Secondo me, l'obbligo sussiste anche in relazione alle società partecipate per quali non venga designato alcun rappresentante da parte dell'amministrazione.
Infatti la ratio della norma è di rilevare, oltre i trattamenti economici a favore degli amministratori, anche l'esborso finanziario che grava sui bilanci degli enti. 
A titolo informativo, per gli adempimenti connessi, fate riferimento alla seguente comunicazione del Dipartimento FUnzione Pubblica del 29 marzo 2007: 
29/03/2007 - Nuovo adempimento ai sensi dell' art.1 comma 587 - Legge finanziaria 2007 
Legge n. 296 del 27 dicembre 2006 (finanziaria 2007) - art.1 comma 587 : 
"Entro il 30 aprile di ciascun anno le amministrazioni pubbliche statali, regionali e locali sono tenute a comunicare, in via telematica o su apposito supporto magnetico, al Dipartimento della funzione pubblica l'elenco dei consorzi di cui fanno parte e delle societa' a totale o parziale partecipazione da parte delle amministrazioni medesime, indicando la ragione sociale, la misura della partecipazione, la durata dell'impegno, l'onere complessivo a qualsiasi titolo gravante per l'anno sul bilancio dell'amministrazione, il numero dei rappresentanti dell'amministrazione negli organi di governo, il trattamento economico complessivo a ciascuno di essi spettante."  
Si informano gli utenti che per consentire alle amministrazioni, entro la scadenza del 30 aprile, di comunicare i dati richiesti dal citato art. 1, comma 587 della Legge finanziaria 2007, verrà pubblicato sul sito istituzionale del Dipartimento, www.funzionepubblica.it, quanto segue:
- entro l11 Aprile  le indicazioni sulla procedura di inserimento dei dati;
- entro il 16 Aprile lindirizzo Web del sito dedicato alladempimento. 
In attesa delle specifiche disposizioni, si invitano le amministrazioni interessate a prendere visione della normativa e a non trasmettere alcuna comunicazione al Dipartimento prima dellavvio della procedura di trasmissione telematica. Eventuali comunicazioni inoltrate non verranno considerate valide ai fini dell'adempimento.

----------


## martha

Ti ringrazio, anch'io la penso così; ma in quel caso, scriveresti i nomi di tutti gli amministratori (visto che sono stati nominati dall'Assemblea) o non comunicheresti alcun nome?
Saluti

----------


## chiara

io non scriverei alcun nome, scriverei soltanto l'esborso finanziario che grava sul bilancio dell'ente e direi che l'ente non provvede ad alcuna nomina.

----------


## martha

Grazie per l'aiuto, credo farò così...altrimenti non avrebbe un gran senso!!!

----------

